# New baby only one so nemo it is



## TDunn523 (Oct 3, 2014)

Hello all just found a new baby in my tank I have never had one before so I am just curious how I get it to survive it is in my 55 gallon tank which I had running for a few months I previously had a 29 it looks like a sunset Platy. I had checked under everything and I do not see any other babies so my Nemo is now in a separate cage net how long and what should I do for him to live to adulthood.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Almost looks big enough to be loose with other fish depending who they are?
It has already been eating whatever you feed the other fish.
Will he fit in other fishes mouths?


----------



## TDunn523 (Oct 3, 2014)

Yes he will I have a few bigger fish. He's still small baby a little smaller then a neon tetra


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Just keep offering it crumbled up food ,or whatever you have been giving the other fish.
Good luck!


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

aww he's adorable.if you can find another one then name it dory.


----------

